# Sharpening Kreg Drill Bit for Pocket Holes



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I just found out today that Kreg no longer offers their drill bit sharpening service. I kept putting off getting Kreg to sharpen them and always ended up buying a new one for the project at hand.
With the long brad type point on the pocket hole drill bit that excludes the "Drill Doctor" for a solution. Is there a certain angle 90 degree's? on that pocket hole drill bit or just call up my blade sharpening man and ask how much?


----------



## Japako (Mar 22, 2021)

Marco said:


> I just found out today that Kreg no longer offers their drill bit sharpening service. I kept putting off getting Kreg to sharpen them and always ended up buying a new one for the project at hand.
> With the long brad type point on the pocket hole drill bit that excludes the "Drill Doctor" for a solution. Is there a certain angle 90 degree's? on that pocket hole drill bit or just call up my blade sharpening man and ask how much?


. I use a cbn wheel, straight edge and a diamond card. If you have these it is easy to sharpen. Keep the same angle that’s on the bit. When you look at it, the edge is angled up slightly.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I just finished up my supply of 2000 screws and used an unknown number before these. My bit is still going strong. Are you sure that yours needs sharpening? Since the bit is always going with the grain it shouldn't dull very quickly. Are you using a cordless drill? If so try a corded one. You can buy a set of 2 on Amazon for $10 bucks.






MIKIKI 3/8" Pocket Hole Drill Bit with Depth Stop Collar 1/4 Hex Shank Replacement Twist Step Drills for Kreg Manual Pocket Hole Guide Jig Master System (6.3" Length) - - Amazon.com


MIKIKI 3/8" Pocket Hole Drill Bit with Depth Stop Collar 1/4 Hex Shank Replacement Twist Step Drills for Kreg Manual Pocket Hole Guide Jig Master System (6.3" Length) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

What is a cbn wheel for anyone besides me that doesn't know the acronym ?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Flipsaw said:


> What is a cbn wheel for anyone besides me that doesn't know the acronym ?


*CBN tool material* is produced by mixing the main component *CBN* (*cubic boron nitride*), which has a hardness second only to diamond, with a special ceramic or metal binder. It is then sintered at a pressure of over 5GPa and at a temperature of 1200°C or higher. *CBN* has lower affinity to iron than diamond.

They can be a very expensive grinding wheel.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

mgmine said:


> I just finished up my supply of 2000 screws and used an unknown number before these. My bit is still going strong. Are you sure that yours needs sharpening? Since the bit is always going with the grain it shouldn't dull very quickly. Are you using a cordless drill? If so try a corded one. You can buy a set of 2 on Amazon for $10 bucks.


The drill bits don't start a fire when being used but no they aren't very sharp. One is around 10 years old and the other 5? I know I got the oldest sharpened once and the second also sharpened once. Both need sharpening and ended up buying a new Kreg drill bit for the last project. When they had their sharpening service the bit needed to be a Kreg drill bit for them to sharpen it. I wish I had known that before I bought the latest as you can get a non-Kreg drill bit for around 5 bucks.

Yes I always use a corded drill for drilling pocket holes. I had a cheap one that the high rpm's recommended dedicated for pocket holes but it passed away a few years back.....


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Marco said:


> *CBN tool material* is produced by mixing the main component *CBN* (*cubic boron nitride*), which has a hardness second only to diamond, with a special ceramic or metal binder. It is then sintered at a pressure of over 5GPa and at a temperature of 1200°C or higher. *CBN* has lower affinity to iron than diamond.
> 
> They can be a very expensive grinding wheel.


Thanks for explaining


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

You might think of a long term method other than Kreg...


----------



## Daniel_per (Mar 21, 2021)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> You might think of a long term method other than Kreg...
> View attachment 398226


----------

